# R10 Instrument question



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

One of the benefits of not going to the track is being able to watch on a 50" tv with a laptop streaming the incar video/timing








I noticed something interesting though. Using this Sykes photo








there's an LCD display just under the row of LEDs on the steering "yoke". At first I thought this was showing a RPM display, but after watching for a bit I never saw it go over the mid to high 20's. Either they were doing some big time short shifting or this wasn't the tach. 
Could it have been a digital boost pressure readout? Or?? It does seem to rise and fall in unison with the lights above the LED digits on the yoke


_Modified by 16v at 6:11 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: R10 Instrument question (16v)*

You're gonna have to ask Audi(yeah, like they'd tell ya!








). I've never been able to figure anything out on that steering wheel other than what's labeled. I've never been able to figure out what those lights on the windscreen are either. All that I know is what the buttons do and the lights on the top of whe steering wheel/display are a R8 like rev counter.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:34 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

the question was more for a team member to comment on


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

I kinda doubt that the team would let him tell you either.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_I kinda doubt that the team would let him tell you either.

err... ok?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

It's just that I doubt that Audi would want us to know exactly what that is right now. So all we can do is guess, unless someone who works with the team who post here can tell us and not get into trouble with Audi Sport.


_Modified by chernaudi at 3:50 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (16v)*

better photo but the display appears to be in a different menu


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

This isn't helping me find out what the top digital display is(it reads 888888...). I can barely read the LCD display, but there are things for fuel level, water pressure, and fuel pressure.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Both the top digital display and the large center display can be changed to show what the driver needs to see. The top one can be used for revs or several other things and the main display can be used to give even more info to the driver depending on his needs.
The top ones can each show something independent of each other and are only described as "displays to show digital information (e.g. engine revs)" in Audi's media kit.
The middle number in the top display is the current gear.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

so, was I seeing the boost pressure or what James?


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (16v)*

I can tell you that from one of the Q&A sessions last year that two of the LEDS on either side of the buttons are Wheel Spin indicators







Seems the R10 is so quiet that on the track comming out of corners, other cars noise make it impossible to tell when the rear wheels are spinning







They installed them after several spins due to loss of control comming out of corners under 'Light' acceleration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

It could have been anything Doug.
The center display and the rows of above the display can both be set to different things, depending on what the driver wants.
The only thing that Audi has said for sure on the upper rows is revs, but it can be set to any number of other things.
So I have no idea what you saw, it could have been anything.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

so what you're saying is I was seeing things again?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (16v)*

No, you were seeing something, just no way to know for sure what.








Like that first photo cant be revs either. Otherwise the engine is turning a minimum of 14 thousand revs or even 52 thousand if its the right display. So they are obviously set for something other than revs. What? Who knows.


----------

